# Dawg Crapp smells



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Yesterday mornings job,

Long time customer who owns several section 8 homes.
Bless his heart as he could make LOTS more $$$ on the open market
but affordable housing is scarce.

Some of them are .... 

This one, clogged floor drain, penned up large Pitt bull in basement that barked constantly as I worked. Poo on floors and nasty in drain.

Stench was on me all day.

Why does dog poo smell worse than people poo?


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

because you dont get paid to play in dog poo. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm happy to know I can always pack up and go away as my own boss.

The first trip to the house is always my workorder my shoes and flashlight if I need to take off and cancel.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Dog poo smells like roses compared to cat sh!t


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Dog poo smells like roses compared to cat sh!t


The worst smell I think is sour milk. I had a tomcat once, damn the urine in the litter was real bad, it stank the whole house for a few hours.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Sour milk is gnarly... once had a dairy cooler floor drain that we jetted out came up like a 4" cylinder of cheese yummy... cat pee is worse than dog pee in my opinion China town sewer grease smells purrdy aswell


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

I once elected not to walk out on a nasty house with cat scat and cat hair piled up around the walkways like snowdrifts - I felt bad for the lady cause she had no working shower valve, so I replaced it. Anyway the way I dealt with the smell was to smear a bunch of vapo rub right under my nose - like silence of the lambs when they did the autopsy - the lady didn’t notice because she was busy playing persona 5 the whole time - until I got the bill and wouldn’t go back in besides to call her outside - she kept staring like she thought it was snot hahaha and I was fully prepared to explain what and why it was there, but she didn’t ask 😞


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

exclamation said:


> I once elected not to walk out on a nasty house with cat scat and cat hair piled up around the walkways like snowdrifts - I felt bad for the lady cause she had no working shower valve, so I replaced it. Anyway the way I dealt with the smell was to smear a bunch of vapo rub right under my nose - like silence of the lambs when they did the autopsy - the lady didn’t notice because she was busy playing persona 5 the whole time - until I got the bill and wouldn’t go back in besides to call her outside - she kept staring like she thought it was snot hahaha and I was fully prepared to explain what and why it was there, but she didn’t ask 😞




nasty

tangos house is like that lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> nasty
> 
> tangos house is like that lol
> 
> ...


Sorry tango, but that made me lol!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> nasty
> 
> tangos house is like that lol
> 
> ...



WTF?? Geez I only have one cat and she stays in the yard all day. She's got 2 liters, so don't worry it's clean.

Keep on rubbing your petcock, now that's nasty!:vs_karate:


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

Haha - thing is though, cats are really easy to clean up after - you literally just have to not let their litter get to the point that it offends the cat, and vacuum on a semi-regular basis. Actually though I saw something even worse when I was a helper - this lady had many cats, including one dead one, flattened out, in the center of her bed! What the hell...


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Cats spray. 

Had to cut out sheet rock to eliminate the odor. 

Their evil.
Ever see them mate? 
That's why their associated with witches and sorcery.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

fixitright said:


> Cats spray.
> 
> Had to cut out sheet rock to eliminate the odor.


I have a wonderful product to remove the smell when I had the tomcat. That's why I have a female. A lot less trouble.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Tango said:


> I have a wonderful product to remove the smell when I had the tomcat. That's why I have a female. A lot less trouble.




lot less mice too I hope. I want to get an outside cat but some people think its inhumane and post pics of cats with out eyes that got attacked by racoons and ****


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> lot less mice too I hope. I want to get an outside cat but some people think its inhumane and post pics of cats with out eyes that got attacked by racoons and ****
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Save yourself a lot of work and inhumane stuff. I put 4-5 mouse traps with peanut butter outside the garage around the big door and I can catch 2-4 mice in a single night. I do this most of the summer. Just toss the the dead ones and re-use the traps.

You don't want a tomcat, I got a kitten from knowhere that was abandoned and he started roaming and only saw him once a week. I didn't have him fixed and he'd howl for hours until you let him out. He'd stay all winter outside and we had record cold, frost bit ears, skinny as hell but no he had to roam. He didn't want to use the heated cat house...He finally got bit and was gone, never to be seen again. 


The female I got she sleeps all night in her cat bed and I bring her to the catio in the morning till 9-10 pm.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Cat people are a little strange.

Their cute and furry and ... their cute and furry ,, their cute and furry.

There must be something else about them.

OH YEAH

There cute and furry


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

Lol - the catio...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

fixitright said:


> Cat people are a little strange.
> 
> Their cute and furry and ... their cute and furry ,, their cute and furry.
> 
> ...



Small dog people are a little strange. bark bark bark, Shut up!!! (from the owner)
bark bark bark


Take a walk with the mutt, it poops and funny how in one hand you see someone with a leash and in the other a full $hit bag.

There must be something else about them?


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Tango said:


> Small dog people are a little strange. bark bark bark, Shut up!!! (from the owner)
> 
> bark bark bark
> 
> ...




i saw a guy kissing his dog on the lips inside of a drugstore in los angeles. i complained and no one understood why. 
i said im in here to buy medicine because i have the flue
dogs lick their balls and other dogs asses all day, and this guy is letting the dog lick his lips......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

OK, cat stories

Long story short.

Years ago there was a cat lady in my neighborhood. Only saw here once.

She had 40 cats in a large two story home. 
For litter boxes she spread newspaper down in layers as needed.

Unfortunately she died and the cats needed to be fed. :surprise:


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

anything which in nature will track you for miles only to pounce out of a tree and eat you for dinner I dont trust. Cats just have that look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> anything which in nature will track you for miles only to pounce out of a tree and eat you for dinner I dont trust. Cats just have that look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes cats are evil. You can judge by this picture, with my cat while typing on PZ .:vs_shocked:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Before I closed shop, I made the attempt of possibly running the business part time while taking a city job as I know a few guys who do this and enjoy it.

Number 1 reason it wasn't happening was because of one PM.

Twice a month I had to crawl under dog cleaning stations and clean out trench drains at the dog park. It was the largest park in the area where there happen to be a lake as well. Because the tables were not movable and low to the ground you had to crawl in wet dog crap and everything else they washed off the dogs. We talked about using a vac truck or other methods but for the time being it was the only way. 

People would start washing their dogs right over top of you:vs_mad:!

Don't miss it one bit!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> Yes cats are evil. You can judge by this picture, with my cat while typing on PZ .:vs_shocked:


Picture of my cat plotting to kill me if I don't get up and feed her yesterday morning. This is not a photoshopped picture.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Debo22 said:


> Picture of my cat plotting to kill me if I don't get up and feed her yesterday morning. This is not a photoshopped picture.


Is this what it means to be Pussy Whipped?


----------

